# How many BMWs have you owned?



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

How many BMWs have you owned in your lifetime?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

3


-


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

4


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

2

that probably won't change for a while


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

atyclb said:


> 2
> 
> that probably won't change for a while


 Unless I buy a 2002, mine won't either.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

1988 535i Hartge (325 hp)
1992 320i 
2000 328i
2003 325iT


----------



## BobC (Jun 17, 2003)

'95 318ti
'96 328i
'99 M Coupe
'96 318ti

The M Coupe is the only one I curently own.


----------



## Pat2002 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Still have all bought=*

1974 2002 (Not running  )
1983 320i Working on turnsignals-keepblowing fuses
1987 325is The Jewel :thumbup:

Waiting on 05 pricing and data for 2005 X3 to decide between that and 2005 330ci :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

Former:
1991 318is (E30) - the car I most regret ever selling
2001 330i (E46) - good riddance

Current:
1998 M3 4-door (E36) - best all-around car I've ever driven
1999 323iC (E36) - my wife's toy


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

4 and will get #5 next yr.. either an M3 or the e90, just to be a lemming.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

On my 2nd E46 :thumbup: Potential third purchase within the next 2 months :eeps:

That would be a Beemer though not a Bimmer


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

2


----------



## mv945 (Sep 4, 2002)

3

2000 328Ci
2002 M3 Coupe
2003 530i (current)


----------



## elfhearse (Jul 25, 2002)

3

00 M Coupe (current)
99 2.8 Coupe (former)
00 M Roadster (sales pending  due to upcoming 18 month deployment)


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

elfhearse said:


> 3
> 
> 00 M Coupe (current)
> 99 2.8 Coupe (former)
> 00 M Roadster (sales pending  due to upcoming 18 month deployment)


 Wow, 100% American built.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

5 

'91 318is 
'92 325i
'01 330Cic
'03 325iT
'04 330i

Very remote chance next one (and last for a good long while) might be late '05 model year M3, but most likely you can stick a fork in me because I'm done with BMW for a while.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> 5
> Very remote chance next one (and last for a good long while) might be late '05 model year M3, but most likely you can stick a fork in me because I'm done with BMW for a while.


Four for me and I think I'm done with buying new BMWs as well. There are still a lot of great things about the new ones, but I can't get past the styling issues.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm on my second, and I've only been driving for ~4 years. 

'91 318 (E30); and '97 318ti (E36), which I still own.


My dad has had many more than I: (2) '78 320's, a '99 323, a '00 323, a '02 325, and a '04 X3. And he'd have many more if he hadn't gone "to the dark side" for many years during the '90s!


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

4

1987 - 325is
1997 - M3/4
2001 - X5 3.0i
2003 - 330i ZHP


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

elfhearse said:


> 3
> 
> 00 M Coupe (current)
> 99 2.8 Coupe (former)
> 00 M Roadster (sales pending  due to upcoming 18 month deployment)


I thought I told you to let me know if you were ever going to sell that one  Is the deployment a definite :dunno:


----------



## elfhearse (Jul 25, 2002)

> I thought I told you to let me know if you were ever going to sell that one Is the deployment a definite


1) errr very sorry...one of the pilot's at FTIG has been bugging me to sell it to him (for about what I paid for it last year). I wasn't planning to sell it but "caved in" at the last minute. 
2) Deployment is unofficially definite. (about 32 days until deployment and we still don't have official orders, which is typical of a giant bureaucratic machine.)


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

elfhearse said:


> 1) errr very sorry...one of the pilot's at FTIG has been bugging me to sell it to him (for about what I paid for it last year). I wasn't planning to sell it but "caved in" at the last minute.
> 2) Deployment is unofficially definite. (about 32 days until deployment and we still don't have official orders, which is typical of a giant bureaucratic machine.)


1) cool
2) best of luck and bureacrasy sucks


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

1 bimmer, 2 beemers - how do I score that in the poll?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Former: 
1988 K75S
1982 320i

Current:
2004 M3
1991 318is

Alex


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

4 so far and when I can find a way to get an e39 M5 engine in this thing, it'll be 5


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

1 Bimmer in the family (had to sell, will get another in 3 or 4 years), 1 Beemer that we still have and love!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

gojira-san said:


> 1 bimmer, 2 beemers - how do I score that in the poll?


The poll says BMWs, not bimmer or beemer. I voted two.

'86 325e
'99 F650

We've also had a '76 2002, a ?? Bavaria, and currently have a '91 525i in the immediate family.


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

*7*

95 318i
95 318isa
98 323isa
00 323cia
02 325cia
03 z4
04 330cic

8 if you count working on an 05 M3, comments?


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

4

1992 325is
1994 325i
2002 330cia *
2003 530i *

* = leased


----------



## MSport330 (Sep 1, 2004)

1992 325I
2000 323I
2004 330Ci 

Gradually move up hehe


----------



## TAMPABAYBIMMERS (Nov 19, 2003)

I have owned 5 

91' 525i 145k
96' M3 Dakar yellow lightweight wheels, BMP intake, Sharked 125k
97' M3 Cosmos black 4 dour all stock 63k
96' 328ic Silver w/ black top 60k
95' M3 Hellrot red Luxury package Turner motorsport chip, AA exhaust coming soon 77k


----------



## Jingorm (Aug 5, 2004)

*3 and counting*

1986 528e
2002 325xi
2004 2.5 X3


----------



## ZZZooom! (Aug 29, 2004)

*Who's looking? I'm selling... (and yes, it hurts!)*

...upgrading from Z3 to "grocery-getter" when my 1st child is born!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I am on my third BMW. But we had more BMWs in the family in the past.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

7, I hadn't counted them up for a while.

Current:
2002 M3
2004 X5

Past: 
1972 2002
1967 1602 (rebuilt for drivers schools)
1977 320i
1988 M3
2000 328Ci

The styling/change issues aren't new. When the 320i replaced the 2002, people hated the "overweight/soft/pig" of a car that the 320i was. OK, I enjoyed mine a lot, kept it for 10+ years. BMW has changed direction before and caused all kinds of unhappiness among the ownership like us, but things always seem to come around.


----------



## jafo (May 21, 2004)

*8 1/2*

OWNED
93 325is
95 325is
97 328is
98 M3 (Best cars I've ever owned)
99 M3 "
01 330CiC
01 330i

OWN
03 330pp
04 MINI Cooper S (only half a BMW)

WILL OWN
E90 M3 
:thumbup:


----------



## ProcyonB (Aug 16, 2004)

pixA4 said:


> How many BMWs have you owned in your lifetime?


1


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

5

'93 318i
'96 Z3
'98 323iC
'02 330i
'04 M3


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

2

330Cic
M3


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

1990 E30 325is

2002 E46 325Ci

2004 E46 330ZHP Sedan

I been fortunate enough to own 3 by the age of 25(i've bought the E46's on my own). I consider myself extremely fortunate. :angel:


----------



## tylerblue (May 11, 2004)

2, looking for a 3rd


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

*Do Mini's count?*

If so, 3

2002 Mini Cooper
2002 Bmw 325xi
2002 Bmw 525i

And I'm only 20 

Lol, at this rate I should be trading in my 525i in a year for a 2002 745i... but I heard bad things about the 2002 7's, so I won't 

I think I'm going to stick with the 5 for a few years.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Just recently went from 4 to 5. At this rate, I still can't keep up with HACK


----------



## .Nikki. (Aug 10, 2005)

2006 330i, before that I have had all Hondas/Acuras.


----------



## Agent7th (Aug 5, 2005)

3 and still going..

1970 2800 cs
1979 320is
1998 323is


----------



## Patrick318is (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm only a newbie.

I started off with a 87 316 (gold/champagne) 2 door E30 (best car i owned so far

And now driving a 318is 89 4 door Lachsilber E30


----------



## Rody525iT (Oct 27, 2005)

1. E30 320i Bronze Metallic 1985
2. E30 320i Lachsilver 1989 (4 door)
3. E34 524TD SterlingSilver 1990
4. E34 525TDSA Touring DiamondBlack 1992
5. E30 325E DiamondBlack 1987 (4 door)
6. E30 320i RoyalBlue 1986
7. E34 525I Touring IslandGreen 1992

The cars 4, 5 and 6 I had at the same time.

Number 7 is my current car.


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

12, and shopping for an e39 540it.


----------



## Fre D (May 17, 2006)

only 3.
88 325i
94 330 
94 325i


----------



## joe joe (Apr 6, 2006)

1995 318i convertable. 
1995 325i 4dr 
2002 745li:rofl: 
-----------------
total =3


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

*Euro Delivery uber alles*

First (of planned many more) was an X3 delivered in Munich.


----------



## Gary1227 (Apr 20, 2006)

This is my 3rd. 1992 325i, 2002 325xi, 2007 525xi


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

1990 535i Still driving it.
1996 318ti Daughter blew up the engine last year. Sold.
2004 325i 11months to go on the lease.


----------



## menfiedjian (Jan 27, 2006)

my family 7


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

3 total, none at the same time. Plus a 320 company car once.


----------



## ekimfunk (Sep 26, 2006)

*Thirteen and counting*

93 e36 325i black
75 e10 2002 mint green (totaled by oversized SUV)
83 e28 533i white
85 e28 528e bronzit
86 e30 325e white
83 e28 533i black
88 e28 528e salmon silver (fantastic car totaled by illegal Mexican)
90 325is red (son's car #1)
88 635csi cinnabar
83 320i s white (son's car #2)
99 528i sport white (best combination of quiet and sport)
87 325ic (son'e car #3)
74 2002 tii inka

Currently have the last three. The best built? the e 28's, E30's second place.
e39 is nice overall Jeckyll and Hyde personality; will ride like a Lexus but absolutely smoke it in handling!


----------



## Paul Christian (Jan 23, 2007)

this is my frist one and it will not be my last one.....I have my eye on a M1 right now....hehehe


----------



## sbw (Feb 18, 2007)

Just my current 2006 330i (pic below in signature).


----------



## ZM Blue Devil (Jun 4, 2006)

Ive only sold 1 a 87 325e... Betsy was her name...


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

I guess I've been around too long:
'74 2002
'76 2002
'02 330cic
'04 545i
'05 X3
'08 335xi


----------



## ccwhit7 (Oct 24, 2008)

3 will not quit till i am in the new m3 convert in all white


----------



## Soviet1942 (Sep 23, 2007)

Former:
1987 325e
1995 325i

Current:
1987 325is


----------



## mksu19 (Nov 21, 2008)

As the title states, Im an E36 junkie!!!

1st: 1996 316i

2nd: 1997 323i

3rd: 318ti

4th: 1992 325i Canadian
- By far my favourite. Lots of power and and a factory installed fog lamps! Could be better if it had the airbag steering though but who cares, its still "MY" bimmer!

EDIT: Looking at another '97 318ti (for my hubby!). His P-car 968 just got eaten by a 318ti with a supercharger! He's thinking of getting one turboed and intercooled.


----------



## verEYEzon (Nov 20, 2008)

3


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

2001 330i SP (ordered in MD, picked up in Munich)
2003 540iA M-Sport (picked up in Chicago on Monday).

Plan to drive the 540 for 3 years until I can whether or not to pick up a second year F10.


:thumbup:


----------



## ERIK J (Feb 26, 2008)

1989 325i
1987 325is
1992 325i
1991 325ix
1991 325ic
1987 535is
1987 325is
1988 325ix
1988 325ix
1988 325ix
1986 535is
1986 325e
1972 2002
1991 750il
2001 325xi
1989 325i
1987 325


And a couple of parts cars

Plus a Vixen 21 (BMW powered motorhome)


----------



## daveysew (May 14, 2007)

Just on my way to pick up number 4, a 2005 Z4 3.0, with a nice little supercharger on it...

Current stable:
2005 Z4 3.0 sc
1988 325iX
2003 R1150R Rockster

and went the way of the dodo the other week
2003 Z4 3.0

There are cheaper things to be addicted too, but I guess these things are too bad for you in the long run.

dave


----------



## olcarluvr (Apr 7, 2008)

'76 (?) 530i 5 speed, 
mid-eighties 535i auto,
1998 K1200RS
2000 1150GS
2000 328ci 5 speed
2003 325i wagon 5 speed
1996 328is 5 speed (the current, and likely the most fun one)

I keep trying something different between the BMWs, but seem to always come back.
Larry


----------



## I Love BMW's (Mar 18, 2006)

*A few, but never enough!*

1994 318cic
1996 318ti
2000 323cic
2003 M3 convertible
2004 745Li
2005 645i
2006 650cic
2006 750Li
2006 X3
2007 Z4 M Coupe
2008 335i Coupe
2008 535i 
And hopefully a new M3 convertible soon

You could say that "I Love BMW's" :thumbup:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

if you count the MINI 3...not including the ones my family has owned that would bring it up to six I believe
1. 82 633csi
2. 03 MINI Cooper
3. 85 635csi
4. dad's 633
5. dads 740il
6. Step dad's 745i


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

86 E30 325e
98 E39 528i
02 E66 745Li
08 E60 535i and hopefully keep counting more.


----------



## 135i2008 (Jan 18, 2009)

2:

2004 X5
2008 135i


----------



## fricker66 (Sep 29, 2008)

First one

2003 330i Imola Red ZHP sedan. Lovin it. :thumbup:


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

87 E30 325is
97 E36 M3
01 X5
03 E46 330i ZHP
05 X3
06 E90 330i
09 Undetermined


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Only one so far, but my second is coming in May. First of many to come...


----------



## Cactus (Nov 10, 2007)

Two. A 1971 2002 many years ago and my current car.


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

This is my first one and will def. not be my last


----------



## Desolationoverdrive (Sep 28, 2009)

2 a 99 Z3 and now a 2001 Z3


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

6 (see sig)


----------



## No12 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just got my 13th a couple weeks ago - a M3 Sedan - Alpine White w Novillo leather - DCT. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jcblab89 (Nov 25, 2012)

While not new to BMW and used the Bimmerfest boards for info, just joined while waiting for my new X1! 

My new X1 which I took possession of just two hours ago is my third BMW but my first SAV. I've been a 3 series gal starting with a model year 2000 blue 323 then my 2006 red 325. 

I blame my need to drive BMW's on my husband whose mantra is..."it's your car, get what you like". Between the driving experience, the sales experience and the service experience, I have a hard time when I attempt to look at other brands!


----------



## dirty325is (Jul 19, 2012)

One so far 1993 325is and loving it most likely sticking to BMW for the rest of my life maybe next bmw either e30 or e36 m3


----------



## davejay (Dec 14, 2012)

14


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

jcblab89 said:


> While not new to BMW and used the Bimmerfest boards for info, just joined while waiting for my new X1!
> 
> My new X1 which I took possession of just two hours ago is my third BMW but my first SAV. I've been a 3 series gal starting with a model year 2000 blue 323 then my 2006 red 325.
> 
> I blame my need to drive BMW's on my husband whose mantra is..."it's your car, get what you like". Between the driving experience, the sales experience and the service experience, I have a hard time when I attempt to look at other brands!


I hope my wife can say that, lol. Congrats on your X1 enjoy it with joy and happiness and health of course.


----------



## StRaNgEdAyS (Nov 11, 2012)

This is my first.
It won't be my last 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Bimmer App


----------



## nitrous4me (Dec 17, 2012)

My 135 is my third. Previous was an E39 540 and an E34 530


----------



## Hassann (Nov 14, 2012)

1. BMW 645ci Convertible (current)
2. BMW 330ci M sport Facelift
3. BMW 318Ti Compact

Below are BMWs in my family:

1. BMW E36 325 Coupe Alpina replica
2. BMW 530i M Sport


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

5
X5 4.4
335i coupe
X5 diesel
M3 cabriolet
328i f30:thumbup:


----------



## Robert Matino (May 29, 2014)

1996 e36
1997 e39
1989 e30
1997 e36
1997 e39
1977 e24


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 2004M3JMF (Oct 12, 2011)

1998 328ic
2001 540iT
2004 M3 
2005 X5 3.0


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

Ask me again tomorrow!!!!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## WAGGIN (May 29, 2014)

1999 323iC 5MT (totaled)
2000 323iT Step (sold)
2007 328iT Step (sold)
2006 M5 SMG III (current)
1998 318ti 5MT (current)


----------



## Jhoward128i (Jun 14, 2013)

5. All within the past 2 1/2 years.

1994 BMW 520i
1996 BMW 520i wagon
1998 BMW 523i (current DD)
2009 BMW 128i
2014 BMW X3 (wife's car)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## RBell789 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just one so far, 2012 bmw 128i, but am saving for the 2014 bmw x5. Does anyone know the insurance cost for an x5? I got a quote from this site: http://www.belairdirect.com/en/car-insurance.html but i want to here it from those who actually own a 2014 bmw x5.


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

6


----------



## STS42 (Jan 28, 2013)

E23
e38
e46


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Currently own 3.


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

Since Oct 2011:

2010 335 xi (was my wife's vehicle)
2011 535 xi GT (my current vehicle)
2013 335 xi (with M package) (my 
wife's current vehicle)

All were CPO. 



Sent from BimmerApp mobile appo


----------



## drrpm (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm on #3.
1983 E21- 315 I had it when I was stationed in Germany.
1992 E36- 325 IS Bought in Germany, brought back to the USA and drove it for 15 years.
2005 E46- 330 CI ZHP My current ride


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

Four.
1971 2002 (used): had to sell it bc wife couldn't/wouldn't learn to drive a manual. Forced to drive a Cutlass. She got the Cutlass in the divorce!

1980 320i (used): bought in Charleston, SC. Drove it to California.

1985 325e (new): owned it for 15 years. Sold it the day I bought -

2000 330Ci (new): current car. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Nigel720 (Jan 4, 2014)

My current car in photo and previous incarnations listed below...


----------



## guyver626 (Mar 5, 2013)

Would I be considered one bmw or 2? 

I had a 2013 x3 for 4 months and got a "buy back" from the dealer due to an issue. 
Now I have a 2104 x3. 

Would you guys consider being an owner of one or 2bmw? 




Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Fish23 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'll give you two. You could have been wealthy enough to have wanted a 2014 after owning the 2013 for that short a time and had been willing to eat the depreciation and the other cotsts that go on top of the basic MSRP.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile appo


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm on my 8th consecutive since 1995.


----------



## 335i_4D (Apr 21, 2014)

4, + the recent addition to the family (wife's Mini).

2007 E90 335i
2010 E70 X5 35d
2012 E83 X1 28i
2012 F30 335i


----------



## guyver626 (Mar 5, 2013)

Fish23 said:


> I'll give you two. You could have been wealthy enough to have wanted a 2014 after owning the 2013 for that short a time and had been willing to eat the depreciation and the other cotsts that go on top of the basic MSRP.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile appo


Thanks for your response. So I'll take that as a being a owner of 2 BMWs not by choice. But I'm not complaining. 

And sadly I'm not wealthy at all. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Some days I feel like it's one too many. N4S


----------



## DisabilityDoc (Oct 27, 2012)

5


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ShaverZBT (Oct 27, 2013)

Currently own two:

2011 328i M-Sport Sedan - Titanium Silver Metallic (my car)
2011 328i Sedan Premium Package - Blue Water Metallic (my wife's car)

Both CPO's, both bought on the same day.


----------

